
Norden Bombsight – Operation (1940s) [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHeL-TitKuo
======
camtarn
The Norden Bombsight was an early analog computer, made of around 2000 parts
including gyroscopes, and designed to precisely drop bombs from a moving
aeroplane. The bombsight was regarded as such a strategic advantage that all
efforts were taken to keep it secret - such as embedding an incendiary charge
inside the sight which would destroy it in case a plane was shot down.

------
hexane360
This is really interesting. Thanks for sharing.

